# What have you done to your snow blower today?



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I changed my oil. The drain design is terrific and well thought out. I lubed my spindles on the gears, friction hub, augers, and turning cogs. I added a little grease to the gears and cleaned the drive and friction wheels. I adjusted the cable/friction wheel to speed up my reverse gears (seems to increase the speed by 2x- more tolerable. On ice it might be just right).


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*This*

Lucky me:smile2:


Also helped out 2 neighbors. Life with a new snowblower!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

VirginIASnow said:


> I changed my oil. The drain design is terrific and well designed. I lubed my spindles on the gears, friction hub, augers, and turning cogs. I added a little grease to the gears and cleaned the drive and friction wheels. I adjusted the cable/friction wheel to speed up my reverse gears (seems to increase the speed by 2x- more tolerable. On ice it might be just right).


clean


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

putting an impeller kit on a HS928kiTA

waiting for cables to come in. PO put wrong size cables for the auger and drive. a lot of micky mousing done to this machine and got it dirt cheap. the positive is that it has only been used 3 seasons and the engine has strong compression and the tranny operates smoothly.

evidence that it was used commercially. I knew this buying it but saw the potential. 

picture is not actual machine. just trying to be funny.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> putting an impeller kit on a HS928kiTA
> 
> waiting for cables to come in. PO put wrong size cables for the auger and drive. a lot of micky mousing done to this machine and got it dirt cheap. the positive is that it has only been used 3 seasons and the engine has strong compression and the tranny operates smoothly.
> 
> ...


I saw the pic, didn't know how to copy it, Looks like Summer Time blues?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I did nothing to my snowblower it's a Yamaha!!!:devil:


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I did a little investigation into a fuel valve shut off and a good location. It turns out I need to remove more than I thought to visualise the project, and I think ill perform this mod in the spring.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> I did nothing to my snowblower it's a Yamaha!!!:devil:



I admired mine today, because it's a Yamaha. Oh and I like blue very very much. Blue on white just feels very "Finnish"


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

Lunta said:


> Coby7 said:
> 
> 
> > I did nothing to my snowblower it's a Yamaha!!!
> ...


I love that blue color; I think it is called Carolina Blue. But, I've had many pieces of equipment, including tractors, snow throwers, welders, splitters, etc., but the requipment painted red always appears much larger- except the yellow ones. For me, equipment is red or yellow.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

VirginIASnow said:


> I love that blue color; I think it is called Carolina Blue.



I love it too!  But I don't think it is called Carolina Blue (a term which is probably unknown in most Yamaha snowblower markets).


The latest generation models seem to be darker than the older models:


https://www.google.com/search?q=yam...6JrgAhXK_CoKHQRJDh8Q_AUIDigB&biw=1120&bih=604



Luckily I found a rattle can here which is a match for the new darker Yamaha blower blue: https://www.maston.fi/fi/etusivu/tu...color-sininen-400ml?color=27#products-content


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I like the new 10/28! And it comes in your choice of colors according to the website you can choose blue or blue! :wink2:


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

I noticed this unit has a poly lined chute and secondary. I was thinking of lining my secondary but not the chute. [Edit- It would seem to me that machine should throw the snow further than the level it was performing. Also, I noticed the tracks riding up- what is up with that?]






Nice machine. I like the fact they extended the front auger from the tub on the YT1332ED model. However, I really do not care for the appearance of these machines. To me, their machines appear rather crude and unrefined and seem better placed in Russia, Cuba, or Bolivia. I am surprised this is not a factor up north.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The new Yamaha doesn't have a LED light! Regular bulb.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The new Yamaha doesn't have a LED light! Regular bulb.



I was wondering why that was. The smallest model has led but larger ones not. At least a regular bulb helps thaw ice and snow on the lens.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I got some helicoils to fix the loose bolts holding the muffler of my 1999 MTD 10HP Tecumseh. Waiting for the weather to warm up before doing it.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

vmax29 said:


> I like the new 10/28! And it comes in your choice of colors according to the website you can choose blue or blue! :wink2:



It is a cool configurator, you can choose the engine too:wink2:


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

VirginIASnow said:


> I love that blue color; I think it is called Carolina Blue.


Not exactly. "Carolina Blue" was a special order color offered in 1969 and available only on some Chevelles sold in north and South Carolina. It is almost a "baby blue" color and much lighter than the blue on Yamaha machines.
Here's a Carolina Blue '69 Chevelle SS below

Claude. :smiley-greet025:


----------

